# Axe-fx for bass?



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone have any experience with using the axe-fx2 for Bass? I know Nolly uses it, but the tone that I heard from it was terrible to me, and I was wondering if anyone else had other examples.


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2013)

There's loads of examples on the fractal forum and on soundcloud. I bought some extra ownhammer impulses for bass and use them on my axe fx 2. It's excellent.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Mar 4, 2013)

^exactly. Check out the fractal forum. Redwirez has some great impulses as well. I believe it's the svt 810 ir from them I'm using and it sounds great!


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 5, 2013)

Both the pod HD and axe fx in comparison.
I actually liked the HD more, and it'd sit in a mix way better anyway, since axe is rather scooped.
But yea, it works great.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> anyone have any experience with using the axe-fx2 for Bass? I know Nolly uses it, but the tone that I heard from it was terrible to me, and I was wondering if anyone else had other examples.



Have you heard the new Deftones album or Dream theater recently?
Both of their bass players use Axe-FX 2's and they sound good.

EDIT: Sergio Vega and John Myung respectively.


----------



## russtolium (Mar 5, 2013)

An interesting alternative might be the upcoming Bass Multiamp from Markbass, but honestly I think I'd rather have something that did both well. The axe does sound pretty good already though, but I wonder if it would still give good tone playing a bassier, fingerstyle sound (and in other styles than metal).


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2013)

From what I've seen, the guys who use an AxeFX for bass are generally guitar players moonlighting as bass players, and as a result approach bass from the same angle that they approach guitar. You can pick them out pretty quickly, because they are usually very dirty, distorted, grungy tones with little bottom end and (imo) are overprocessed. I love Nolly's playing and his work, but you know he's a guitar player when you hear his bass tone.

Just different perspectives, really. 



Veldar said:


> Have you heard the new Deftones album or Dream theater recently?
> Both of their bass players use Axe-FX 2's and they sound good.
> 
> EDIT: Sergio Vega and John Myung respectively.



Thanks for shitting on my point! 

I'm not as familiar with Vega's tone, though I think he falls into the same mildly distorted/driven category. But that's just from hearing "You've seen the butcher"- I haven't heard much. 

Myung is a horrible example for what to do as a bassist, though. He is a great player and I'm a huge fan of DT, but his tone has _always_ been horrifying. It's gone through various stages of horrible to bad- the best by far being a couple years back when he initially switched to Musicman, but it has slowly gone backwards. If you do a search on a place like Talkbass, you'll find that pretty much every other bassist hates his tone, too. 

He definitely falls into the same sonic category (overdriven, muddy and grungy). To be fair, while I do not care for Nolly's tone, it is wildly more musical than Myung's strange tonal preferences! 

It's funny- I think the only person who (live) really nails the distorted/gained up bass tone while maintaining serious low end is Billy Sheehan. He did it all analog by biamping back in the day, and he's changed his setup a lot in recent years so I don't know if he's gone digital now. Ironically, though, his setup is one you should be able to reproduce pretty well with an Axe-FX, but it never seems to come out that way.

Maybe I should experiment when my II arrives.


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

If i was going to excusivly use it for bass, is it worth it? 
If not, what alternatives would there be for the price?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2013)

For $2200?! Just about anything. Are you just using it to record??


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

angus said:


> For $2200?! Just about anything. Are you just using it to record??



The axe fx2 is around $2700 in australia. And yes mainly for recording, but i hope to be giging soon. 
I was also gonna get the axe so i also had the ability to record guitar if i needed to, so it woulf be nicr to still have that ability.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 5, 2013)

id go pid the pod if bass only, both can produce well , and the difference is not worth 2 grand imo


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, honestly...a good bass rig does not require that kind of money. A good bass tone is much easier to get than a good guitar tone, and a lot cheaper. An Axe2 would be total overkill imho. I've owned one for a year, it's invaluable for guitar. I use it for bass because I have one, but if I had a bass rig to build from scratch I'd go the DI route using maybe a sansamp pedal and a few modulation ones if needed. Rest of the money would go toward a good bass.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Mar 5, 2013)

Nooooo, get a hybrid state bass amp for your rig. I have an Eden Navigator and absolutely love it. You get some real bass tones vs over modulated signals. You'd be much better off with a real bass head. Hell, for 2700 you could by quality bass and guitar heads that'll work just as well. 

P.s. For recording, the navigator has a DI specifically for it, look for something like that maybe?


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 5, 2013)

I would get a POD X3 Pro. If it was MAINLY for bass and POSSIBLY for guitar.

Dual amp features, Bass pack, Metal pack, FX Junkie pack, etc. also has mic inputs/preamps.

Can be found relatively cheap...


----------



## theo (Mar 5, 2013)

Why the pro? Just get the live or even the bean, They all have the same tonal capabilities.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 5, 2013)

theo said:


> Why the pro? Just get the live or even the bean, They all have the same tonal capabilities.



Good point. Easier to find in AUS too.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 5, 2013)

angus said:


> From what I've seen, the guys who use an AxeFX for bass are generally guitar players moonlighting as bass players, and as a result approach bass from the same angle that they approach guitar. You can pick them out pretty quickly, because they are usually very dirty, distorted, grungy tones with little bottom end and (imo) are overprocessed.
> 
> Myung is a horrible example for what to do as a bassist, though. He is a great player and I'm a huge fan of DT, but his tone has _always_ been horrifying. It's gone through various stages of horrible to bad- the best by far being a couple years back when he initially switched to Musicman, but it has slowly gone backwards. If you do a search on a place like Talkbass, you'll find that pretty much every other bassist hates his tone, too.


 
I use a really grinding midle strong sound when I play bass for metal, that doesn't make me a guitar player and the only comments I've seen on talk bass are about his playing.



Loxodrome said:


> If i was going to excusivly use it for bass, is it worth it?
> If not, what alternatives would there be for the price?


 
Nope not worth it at all, get a Zoom B3 if it's only for bass.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I use a really grinding midle strong sound when I play bass for metal, that doesn't make me a guitar player and the only comments I've seen on talk bass are about his playing.



I didn't say it made you a guitar player!

But yeah, lots of discussion over there about his tone. I've been active there since 1999, and it's come up quite a lot!


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2013)

Im thinking of just going with a head and cab then mic it up. 
Can anyone recommend a good bass multi effects.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2013)

Why not just DI and then use effects plug-ins? Life will be wildly easier.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im thinking of just going with a head and cab then mic it up.
> Can anyone recommend a good bass multi effects.


 
Zoom B3.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the AxeFX II for bass, but I haven't spent much time with it. The XLR out on my bass player's amp head was much better (warmer, more bass to it but not muddy) compared to the AxeFX for what we wanted (Indie rock) but this was the first time I tried it for bass. I really like it for metal bass but again, I need to spend more time with it.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think I could ever justify spending more than three figures on a piece of bass gear unless I was playing stadiums.


----------



## russtolium (Mar 6, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im thinking of just going with a head and cab then mic it up.
> Can anyone recommend a good bass multi effects.



I use a Boss GT-10B. It has excellent routing and control options and you can use it very simply if you don't want to dive into the complex aspects of using it. It's bass specific so it has more compressors and things than the guitar version, but it's got a decent number of more guitar oriented effects in it as well, and even a few generic and pretty decent sounding guitar amp models.


----------



## GTBD7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Would a Line 6 PODHD500 be better for effects use for a bass? Considering you can get it so that you can have the switches set up as individual pedals. My dream is to have an AxeFX but I can't help but think that a POD would be better suited for using it as a pure effects board.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 7, 2013)

angus said:


> It's funny- I think the only person who (live) really nails the distorted/gained up bass tone while maintaining serious low end is Billy Sheehan.



Pete Steele dude



distorted and bassy as fuck


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Mar 8, 2013)

Ive got some awesome tones out of my pod HD using my 4 string bass. Just my 2c. 

https://soundcloud.com/sea-eater/testament-bass-tone-pod-hd-pro


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2013)

The question isn't whether you can get good bass tones out of a pod or axefx or whatever. You can. The question is, is it worth it for bass alone ? I don't think so. Most bass tones are tweaked post recording from one or multiple DIs.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 8, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Zoom B3.



Dude. No.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 8, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Dude. No.



Why I really Like it and for $200 it's a lot better than the Axe-FX.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2013)

For 200 get a sansamp DI pedal.


----------



## ECGuitars (Mar 8, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> For 200 get a sansamp DI pedal.



This, in that price range this is really the best bass specific OD that you are going to get. IMO and experience anyways


----------



## angus (Mar 8, 2013)

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Ive got some awesome tones out of my pod HD using my 4 string bass. Just my 2c.
> https://soundcloud.com/sea-eater/testament-bass-tone-pod-hd-pro





GRUNTKOR said:


> Pete Steele dude
> 
> distorted and bassy as fuck





This is where personal preference comes in I guess, because neither of those do it for me. I definitely don't hear "bassy as fuck" in that Type O Negative example (even though normally his is not bad!). Just preference I guess. 

But yeah, the Sansamp DI is a good safe choice. There is really zero reason to get an AxeFX for bass, at all. If you already have one for guitar, then go for it, but it doesn't make sense to get one just for bass unless you are angry at your money.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 8, 2013)

^ this


----------



## engage757 (Mar 9, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Why I really Like it and for $200 it's a lot better than the Axe-FX.



THat's ok. But don't say it is better than the Axe-Fx. It isn't. In anyway, shape or form.

For $200 it is just fine I guess.

Sansamp for me.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 9, 2013)

engage757 said:


> THat's ok. But don't say it is better than the Axe-Fx. It isn't. In anyway, shape or form.
> 
> For $200 it is just fine I guess.
> 
> Sansamp for me.



I meant for $200 it's better value than an Axe-FX for $2000+ if it's just for bass, and there is a sim of the Sansamp in the B3.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the Axe II sounds a bit better, but not by a hell of a lot. If you're using it exclusively for bass, get a POD HD. Hell, if you want to save a little more cash and don't need that natural and soft kind of distortion, the X3 still sounds great.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually, if you already have a good interface, screw them both and get IK Ampeg SVX.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Mar 9, 2013)

It's a personal preference thing. That being said, I played bass for 7 years before picking up guitar and the sansamp DI was my go to guy.


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2013)

I dont understand why for guitarists, everone says that the more expensiver gear is better. 
But as a bassist,i'm getting recommended all this really cheap shit.


----------



## angus (Mar 9, 2013)

angus said:


> It's funny- I think the only person who (live) really nails the distorted/gained up bass tone while maintaining serious low end is Billy Sheehan.



I'm dumb. I left out the other obvious example- Dug Pinnick of King's X. His tone is amaaaaaazing live, even if I'm so/so on a lot of their music. I like his tone better than Billy's!


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Mar 10, 2013)

My bass player just picked up a Darkglass BK7, and that thing is crushing it. I haven't played with it on bass yet, but I did plug my Mayo into it, and it's insanely versatile. And it's easily the best bass tone he's had.


----------



## Brill (Mar 10, 2013)

TheDepthsWillRise said:


> My bass player just picked up a Darkglass BK7, and that thing is crushing it. I haven't played with it on bass yet, but I did plug my Mayo into it, and it's insanely versatile. And it's easily the best bass tone he's had.



I am getting one. im looking for a multi fx. Preferably rackmount.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 10, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I am getting one. im looking for a multi fx. Preferably rackmount.



For multieffects get a B3 I'm telling you man it's the shit.

Some examples from Talkbass.

Zoom B3 multi-effects - TalkBass Forums

And a good guide to using it as a preamp.

Zoom B3 As Preamp - TalkBass Forums


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 10, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I dont understand why for guitarists, everone says that the more expensiver gear is better.
> But as a bassist,i'm getting recommended all this really cheap shit.


Because, among others, solid state actually _works _for bass.


----------



## angus (Mar 10, 2013)

Actually bass stuff is WAY more expensive than guitar stuff on average. The problem is that overprocessed bass signals sound worse and worse and worse unless you are careful, and getting the right sound requires a lot of trial and error and experience. There are a lot more ways to fall off the cliff. Thus, recording a clean, full DI signal allows you to screw with it in the computer if you want, but you at least have a great baseline/unprocessed signal.


----------



## jimfist (Oct 11, 2013)

Reviving this old thread. New member here, and an AxeFx user primarily for bass. 

A couple thoughts....If you have only the most basic of needs, then IMO the AxeFxII is a bit of overkill without a doubt....in which case, I understand Angus's sentiment about "hating money"...more like having lots of disposable money to play with a very sophisticated toy for very limited use, which is an indulgence rather than a necessity. I get that completely.

I'm coming at this from a live performance angle, rather than (exclusively) from a studio/recording angle, in which case IMO the AxeFxII could be really beneficial on many levels, DEPENDING on your situation and what you are looking for in terms of tones and effects.

It's like this: A traditional rig consists of pedals (a few, or many), tuner, amp head (tube or otherwise) and cabinet (4x10, 8x10, 15", etc.), and possibly some rack processing. This is the type of rig I used to gig with, size wise, & it was great for less than 25% of the venues due to size of stage/venue/PA system, but was usually overkill. Looked really cool, but otherwise required a bit of setup time, space, lots of cabling/power supply issues, and could only be moved using a vehicle with significant cargo space (SUV).

Depending on how much peripheral "stuff" you carry, it is easy to conceive of a bass rig like this costing upwards of $3000, assuming that all quality components are being used. My weapon of choice was the Ampeg SVT Classic all tube + 8x10 cab...bulky for sure....a couple pedal fx, rack processing, rack comp, tuner and power strip.

The AxeFxII and a midi pedal (I use the Behringer FCB1010), coupled with one or two worthy full range PA cabinets (capable of handling bass) will set you back $3000+, but it is consolidated, much smaller/lighter, much more flexible, modular (in terms of number of speakers used), and if programmed properly, what you hear on stage is essentially very close to what the FOH gets due to the cabinet emulation (Impulse Responses, if you use them for bass). It also can fit in a subcompact vehicle, saving space and gas. At least that is how I DESIGNED my personal rig, with weight and speed of setup as primary considerations. And the added benefit is an incredible (unrivaled) amount of routing flexibility and tone control, with very high quality a given.

If planned properly, and again, depending on your situation, the AxeFx rig may be nothing more than a lateral financial move. The gear that was replaced by my AxeFx rig was sold, and more than paid for my move to the AxeFx based rig.

In a nutshell, if these things matter:

- size, space, weight, transport of rig
- speed/ease of setup
- high quality tech specs, sonically
- flexibility of effects routing (freely place effects anywhere on a 4x12 grid)
- number of effects
- complexity effects
- programmability and live control
- consistency of sound between stage rig, FOH and stage monitors (or IEM)
- other features such as usb/computer connectivity for editing, exchange of presets, upgrading firmware, etc., and as a direct recording interface.

then the AxeFx is worth considering. For the 90% of bassists out there who don't need all these goodies, then yeah, there are dozens of other solutions that will work and won't cost you the big chunk of change.

just my 2 cents...


----------

